# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ανεμιστήρας οροφής

## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Έχω πρόβλημα με έναν ανεμιστήρα οροφής , δουλεύει μόνο μια σκάλα τη γρήγορη ενώ έχει τρεις.  Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τη να κάνω  και αν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος.Δουλεύει με 220 V 35 W.

----------


## vivident

Βασικα οτι και να κανεις να το βγαζεις απο το ρευμα και αν δεν εχεις ξανασχοληθει καλυτερα φωναξε τεχνικο.
Αν γνωριζεις δες πρωτα αν εχει καποιο προβλημα ο διακοπτης και που καταληγει για να ελενχει την ταχυτητα.
Ο ανεμηστηρας ειναι καινουριος ή τωρα τα εφτυσε και δουλευει η μια σκαλα?

----------


## Πανάγος

Συνήθως χαλάει το διακοπτάκι που αλλάζει τις ταχύτητες.Νομίζω βρίσκεις στο εμπόριο. Πρέπει να τον αποσυνδέσεις να βγάλεις τα φτερά(σε κάποια μοντέλα) και να ανοίξεις το κέλυφος.Αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις θα σε συμβούλευα να μην το προσπαθήσεις μόνος σου.

----------


## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ για της συμβουλές σας.

----------


## picdev

καλησπέρα , έχω έναν επιτραπέζιο ανεμιστήρα  που δυσκολεύεται να ξεκινήσει πολλές φορες, πρέπει να τον γυρίσω με το χέρι για να πάρει μπρος,
τι φταίει?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<< καλησπέρα , έχω έναν επιτραπέζιο ανεμιστήρα που δυσκολεύεται να ξεκινήσει πολλές φορες, πρέπει να τον γυρίσω με το χέρι για να πάρει μπρος,
τι φταίει? >>
  Αν είναι μεγάλος σε ηλικία , για κάνε προσπάθεια λίπανσης των κουζινέτων

----------


## picdev

ένα-δύο χρόνια τον έχω, δυσκολευται να ξεκίνησει, μήπως φταίει ο πυκνωτή εκίνησης?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ένα-δύο χρόνια τον έχω, δυσκολευται να ξεκίνησει, μήπως φταίει ο πυκνωτή εκίνησης?


  Αν έχει πυκνωτή *εκκίνησης* πιθανόν ναι αλλά, συνήθως δεν έχουν.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν γυρνάει εύκολα με το χέρι θέλει αλλαγή ο πυκνωτής του κινητήρα. Αν όμως γυρνάει δύσκολα με το χέρι θέλει λίπανση. Αυτό είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο.

----------


## picdev

έβαλα αντισκουριακό λάδι αλλά πάλι τίποτα... τον έλυσα και είδα οτι απο τα 3 κουμπιά όλα πάνε πάνω στο μοτερ ,
και έχει ένα πυκνωτή τετάτραγωνο 450v πάνω στο μηχανισμό που γυρνάει δεξιά αριστερά, λέτε να φταίει αυτός?

----------


## FILMAN

Άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή και δες, έφτιαξε;

----------


## picdev

τετοιο πυκνωτή τετράγωνο που θα βρω? τα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά δεν νομίζω να έχουν.
Και μία χαζή ερώτηση... ο πυκνωτής είνι 450V ενώ η τάση λειτουργίας 220v, πως φορτίζει? :Confused1: 
Ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης φορτίζει ωστέ να παρέχει μεγάλο φορτίο  στο μοτέρ για να ξεκινήσει?
 επειδή στην εκίνηση τα μοτέρ τραβάνε παραπάνω απο όσο καταναλώνουν στη κανονική λειτουργία?

----------


## dovegroup

..Sorry λάθος post χεχε

----------


## picdev

κανείς ρε παιδιά?

----------


## selectronic

Θα βρείς σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά σίγουρα. Η τάση που γράφουν οι πυκνωτές είναι για DC. Η τάση της ΔΕΗ είναι 230V*rms* AC, δηλαδή η κορυφή του ημίτονου είναι περίπου 320V. Υπάρχουν και πυκνωτές που γράφουν «250V X2», αυτοί είναι για τάση δικτύου (αλλιώς βάζεις πυκνωτή που να είναι >350V).

----------


## gcreator

Παντα ο πυκνωτης πρεπει να  αντεχει μεγαλυτερη ταση απο την ταση λειτουργιας στην οποια θα δουλευει.
Κ μιας και η ταση κορυφης στην Ευρωπη ειναι πανω απο 300V γι αυτο και ειναι στα  400 ο πυκνωτης.

----------


## gcreator

> Θα βρείς σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά σίγουρα. Η τάση που γράφουν οι πυκνωτές είναι για DC. Η τάση της ΔΕΗ είναι 230V*rms* AC, δηλαδή η κορυφή του ημίτονου είναι περίπου 320V. Υπάρχουν και πυκνωτές που γράφουν «250V X2», αυτοί είναι για τάση δικτύου (αλλιώς βάλεις πυκνωτή που να είναι >350V).


Γιαννη γραφαμε ταυτοχρονα!

----------


## selectronic

> Γιαννη γραφαμε ταυτοχρονα!


  :Smile:  




> … ο πυκνωτής είνι 450V ενώ η τάση λειτουργίας 220v, πως φορτίζει?…


  Η τάση που γράφει ο πυκνωτής είναι η μέγιστη που αντέχει, μπορείς να τον φορτίσεις και με λιγότερη. Δηλαδή μπορείς να φορτίσεις έναν πυκνωτή που γράφει «400V» στα 50, 100, 200, 300 βολτ κτλ.

----------


## picdev

μέτρησα το πυκνωτή και δείχνει οκ,λεει 1.2 μF +-5% και μέτρησα 1,
άρα κάτι παίζει με το μοτερ? καρβουνάκια? λέω να τον πάω για φούντο

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής αυτός ΔΕΝ είναι παράλληλα με την τάση του δικτύου και ΔΕΝ έχει στα άκρα του 220V~ αλλά περισσότερα. Η τάση που γράφει πάνω του είναι ~. Επίσης 1.2 μF - 5% κάνουν 1.14μF. Κατά συνέπεια ο δικός σου είναι μακράν βαρεμένος (πού το είδες εσύ Ο.Κ.; ). Και το μοτέρ αυτό ΔΕΝ έχει καρβουνάκια. Άλλαξε τον  πυκνωτή. Επειδή δεν θα βρεις 1.2μF (μετά τα 1μF θα βρεις 1.5μF) βάλε έναν 1.5μF. Θα βρεις σε μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω πάρει τέτοιους πυκνωτές από τον Σιδέρη, το Φανό, τον Μπέσκα και τον Καραχρήστο.

----------


## picdev

τελικά δεν είχα λαδώσει σωστά το μοτερ... ένας φίλος μου είπε να τα λύσω το μοτερ και να λαδώσω τα 2 ρουλεμάν που έχει(ένα μπρος και ένα πίσω),
πυκνωτή άφησα τον ίδιο, φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά τώρα, αύριο θα τον συναρμολογήσω

----------


## FILMAN

Ωχ... Μη βάζετε λάδι στα ρουλεμάν, μετά αρχίζει να κάνει θόρυβο!

----------


## kaptenlouna

Σωστός ο Φίλλιπος, εκτός αυτού, το λάδι γίνεται μαγνήτης της σκόνης με αποτέλεσμα την άμεση καταστροφή του ρουλεμάν.

----------


## FILMAN

Χάσαμε τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια, ο τίτλος λέει "ανεμιστήρας οροφής", αλλά αυτός για τον οποίο μιλάμε τώρα είναι ...επιτραπέζιος! Δεν νομίζω να έχει ρουλεμάν, συνήθως έχουν κουζινέτα τα οποία μπορείς να λιπάνεις - στα ρουλεμάν μην το κάνετε γιατί το ρουλεμάν αρχίζει να κάνει ένα ενοχλητικό θόρυβο. Το λιπαντικό που έχουν από τη μάνα τους είναι παχύρρευστο για αυτόν το λόγο. Τώρα αν το μοτέρ γύρναγε εύκολα με το χέρι το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό. Αν όχι, θέλει αλλαγή ο πυκνωτής.

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή ήθελε παχύρρευστο γράσο?εγώ έβαλα αντισκουριακό λάδι wd-40
  πάντως τώρα γυρνάει σφαίρα! σήμερα θα του βάλω και τον έλικα να δω
άμα τη βγάλει ένα χρόνο μια χαρά είναι... κινέζικος είναι των 20ε

----------


## picdev

τελικά κάνει θόρυβο...  ακούγονται οι μπίλιες του ρουλεμαν :Blush:  
δεν μιλάτε πιο γρήγορα ρε παιδια  :Tongue:

----------


## FILMAN

Σίγουρα είχε ρουλεμάν; Συνήθως έχουν κουζινέτα...
Ε, τώρα άλλη φορά θα ξέρεις... Πρώτα θα ρωτάς και μετά θα λαδώνεις!

----------


## kolossos

@FILMAN, αν βαλω πυκνωτη 1,5uF αντί 1,2uF, δεν έχει φόβο να καεί το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα?

----------


## Gregpro

> δηλαδή ήθελε παχύρρευστο γράσο?εγώ έβαλα αντισκουριακό λάδι wd-40
>   πάντως τώρα γυρνάει σφαίρα! σήμερα θα του βάλω και τον έλικα να δω
> άμα τη βγάλει ένα χρόνο μια χαρά είναι... κινέζικος είναι των 20ε


Μόνο  για   ζημιές  είναι  τα  αντισκωριακα..δεν  είναι  για  λίπανση.Πολλοί  τα  βάζουν  σε  αλυσίδες  ποδηλάτων  και  μοτοσυκλεττών  και  γεμίζουν  σκόνη.Μόνο  πετρέλαιο  στις  αλυσίδες,και  στα  ρουλεμάν  γράσσο,ή  βαζελίνη.

----------

